# Baby Bunnies :D ( Update Pics )



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Mini lops

























Mini Lop x Lion head.









Ill get more pictures tomorrow and get more of the other litter as i tried to take indivual pictures but kept getting confused as to who was who lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

how can anything be that cute, surely that is illegal:001_wub:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:001_wub:x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Awww so cute


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness.....I want them all!
Cuteness overload!!


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww! 

That little brown and black one looks like a teddy! (it isn't.... is it? lol)


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwww look at there wittle ears!! They are just to cute.:001_wub:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooo me want the choccy ML!!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

frags said:


> oooo me want the choccy ML!!!


Come get it 

(not yet tho LOL)

There mum is from Yorkshire Mini Lops and i bought the dad from Angel Mini Lops ( but i dont think she bred him)


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Come get it
> 
> (not yet tho LOL)
> 
> There mum is from Yorkshire Mini Lops and i bought the dad from Angel Mini Lops ( but i dont think she bred him)


If you wasnt so far i would love to!! Especially if a doe!! I got mini lops due today tomorrow and next dat but i dont think 2 are preg  Im struggling with getting a pregnancy or a litter survive, ive lost my last 4 litters


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aww i love baby bunnies !! the choc is gorgeous ! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I want *starts planning bunny napping*


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww they are soooo adorable. I love them especially that light grey one it is too cute for words :001_wub:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Mini lops


 :001_wub: Um... I want :crying:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :001_wub: Um... I want :crying:


Thats the one im hoping to keep


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

frags said:


> If you wasnt so far i would love to!! Especially if a doe!! I got mini lops due today tomorrow and next dat but i dont think 2 are preg  Im struggling with getting a pregnancy or a litter survive, ive lost my last 4 litters


I didnt think either of my two mini lops were preggers but then they popped at the same time.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

They are all gorgeous especially liking the lionhead crosses lovely colours.:thumbup:


----------

